# VBForums CodeBank > Codebank - Game Programming >  Making your 2D Games Easy and Quickly;)

## joaquim

My object it's a 2D Sprite 2.0 control.
it's very easy to use it :Wink: 
with these object you can create your 2D Games Quickly and Easy and it's very easy to use it :Wink: 

Objectives:

-Making Games Quickly and Easy;
-Having some Graphics Effects;
    -Transparency(hide the backcolor,  you can change the color); Stretch; change 1 color to another one; Black and White; Tiles(copy the image by Sprite control size); Rotation the image; Mirror the image; shadow(position and color); entire image transparent(only in 50% state and not excelent); change the backcolor; autosize the control;

-Having the Events that normaly we use in games and more:
     Collision; Mouse Exit; Mouse Enter; Mouse Scrolling; Move and NotMove; Joystick; the KeyDown event don't the Delay :Wink: ; Create;

-Very Easy to Use:
  - Has property pages for be easy to use in Project Mode :Wink: .

-More propertyies and methods:
   - you can use Strips images(1 big image wiht very subimages that you can make 1 animation), Collision Precise(you can change the Collision rectangule).
   - you can change the colision object list;


-Reading more images(animated too):
  - Can read animated gif files(except the methods gif files, for now  :Frown: ), animated cursors(in FileName property, in Cursor Icon too);
*Important: every time that you use a new version, don't forget change some code. because some events\methods\properies and otherthings can be changed, updated.*
what you think about my Sprite control?
(i need coments and sugestions)

----------


## RobDog888

This is more of a code bank entry thread. Perhaps adding something to your post, like an into or such, will help it gain more exposre in Code Bank.

_Thread Moved_

----------


## RobDog888

Ah much better now joaquim, Good Job!  :Thumb:

----------


## joaquim

the new version is almost burn :Wink: 
these new version is in tests(because i found some bugs and errors in last version :Frown: ) and put new things :Wink: 
(pelase comments. your comments can be your next update :Wink: )

----------


## joaquim

the verison 2.0 is burn :Wink: 
enjoy it :Wink:

----------


## Zach_VB6

Nothing here...

----------


## joaquim

"Nothing here..."
thanks for tell me that :Wink: 
for now... use these one...

----------


## henry48

Hello,

It is playable, as such, but it would be a good basis to build. ... Covering every genre imaginable 2D game: a simple puzzle to advanced multilayered ... fast-paced combat, ships and equipment, and a large galaxy to explore.

----------

